# another CZ ?



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

It seems like the only knowledgeable answers I can get these day is from you folks on this site--others try--no on else comes close

so here is this weeks issue--

I have a newer cz 97 bd-- bought new-- has 300 rounds through it. I noticed while shooting it this week that the armscor .45 acp fmj 230 gr cartridges are hanging up between the magazine and the feed ramp. Only the last round of each magazine did this. I suspect the magazine may still be tight? or the ammo has a slightly more exposed rim( where the bullet is inserted into the casing) than other .45 acp ammo that I have used. I am not sure. I cleaned the gun, repolished the feed ramp so it is smooth and shiny. I intend to retry feeding dummy ammo.

I had(have) a similar issue with my p-06-- the feed ramp polishing seems to fix it-- only occasional failure to feed issues with the p-06 exist now

any ideas? in the past I had to leave a few beretta magazine loaded in the safe to loosen up the spring tension-- do you think this might help?

thanks for any replies with ideas


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I own 4 CZs and a clone. I've never seen this problem. Try asking at czfirearms.Us. there are many national level experts on that site.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

update---I think it is magazine problem. shot it today 49/50 rounds through both magazine s produced 1 hand up in th e newest--least used magazine- I think mor e rounds will be needed over time of course. I did polish the feed ramp too.. that may have helped 

-CZ usa agrees more rounds and she should be perfect-- me so happy


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The last round (bottom) in the magazine has the least amount of spring tension, once the others have been cycled through the gun.


I think cz is correct about more rounds will solve the issue, because more rounds will loosen up the slide spring , which should slow the slide action just enough to pick up that last round.

Then again it just might be a mag issue. 

Good luck , nice gun


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How Recoil Spring Rate Affects Timing - Shooting Times


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

pic said:


> The last round (bottom) in the magazine has the least amount of spring tension, once the others have been cycled through the gun.
> 
> I think cz is correct about more rounds will solve the issue, because more rounds will loosen up the slide spring , which should slow the slide action just enough to pick up that last round.
> 
> ...


THANKS PIC--will do


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like you are on the right trail.

The only issue I've had with CZ feed problems was with an early CZ RAMI. It was resolved by a return to the factory for a 'fluff and buff' that it should have received before leaving the factory. That consisted mostly of polishing the feed ramp and rails. I had done this myself, and changed the recoil and mag springs, but I only polished and very lightly, for fear of removing too much material. The factory guys knew how much material to remove and they put it right. It has been a reliable and very accurate pistol, since then, with no other problems.


----------

